# redbox



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Tried my first redbox rental yesterday. Pretty slick. I'm one of those guys that does not set-up automatic payments and just got my first debit card a few months ago, yanno, old school. So trying redbox was a big step for me :R

Went to my local Movie Gallery yesterday looking for The Hurt Locker, could not find it. Asked the girl at the counter "Wasn't The Hurt Locker released today?" to which she replied "Yes, but they only sent one copy and it has already been rented." One copy? And that is what led me to a redbox.

As for the film, I give it :T

Maybe one day I'll even try Netflix.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Their site reminds me of Netflix... and I have seen their boxes in Wal-Mart.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Now I've used redbox a few times and I'm really starting to like it. I can rent 5 movies from redbox for the same price as 1 from Movie Gallery. Now I'll likely rent more movies that I was on the fence about whether or not I really wanted to see them.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

I like Redbox, only sometimes when we try to return the movie, the nasty red box is full. Have driven to three different ones in the area and they were all full. A little frustrating. 

matteo


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

I've considered giving redbox a try, but I'm trying to keep the leisure costs at a minimum for a while, as I have netflix, and LOVE it. But I guess $1 for a movie isn't too shabby either.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

All right! My local Redbox machines are now providing Blu-ray rentals. At $1.50 per movie it is still a good deal. Especially since Movie Gallery went under. Redbox is my only choice, for 20 miles or so, other than a grocery store.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

nova said:


> All right! My local Redbox machines are now providing Blu-ray rentals. At $1.50 per movie it is still a good deal. Especially since Movie Gallery went under. Redbox is my only choice, for 20 miles or so, other than a grocery store.


Thats a bargain for a blu-ray rental, my local store charges 4bucks a night for them, crazy!:coocoo:


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

That is a pretty sweet deal. There are about 3 redbox machines 15 miles from me, and I don't know if they even have blu ray yet. But if they did, I'd be there in a heartbeat. However, the fact that they are due the next day is what kills me. 

But I'm in the same situation Bambino....blu-ray rental, minimum is $3.80/night. Or I think $4.50 at blockbuster for 5 nights (now that they have late fees)


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah 4bucks a night is too much, i stick to DVD's when renting.:spend:


----------

